# Which Tetra?



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I think number two looks the best, but at the same time, they’re all beautiful.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Discusluv,

Of the five you have listed, I think #2 (Hyphessobrycon cyanotaenia) is probably the best looking, hopefully does well with other species you are planning on adding.

In February I picked up some juvie Dicrossus maculatus (spadetail checkerboard cichlids) but when I got them they hid all the time, barely even coming out to feed. I wanted to add a 'dither fish' species but they had to be peaceful and not tail nip slower species. I decided on Black Phantom Tetras (Hyphessobrycon megalopterus). They are active, school fairly well, and most importantly peaceful - best of all they have drawn the Discrossus out of hiding.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This will be entirely a species tank. No other occupants but the one variety of tetra. The checkerboard cichlid is one of my favorites- nice fish @Seattle_Aquarist.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them, although #2 is beautiful if they show that well in a tank. Will you be able to see your choice in a LFS or will you be ordering on-line. Being able to see them first would most likely impact your final decision.


----------



## Kriket (Jul 16, 2018)

#2 is my favorite as well. The red is stunning


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

SueD said:


> I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them, although #2 is beautiful if they show that well in a tank. Will you be able to see your choice in a LFS or will you be ordering on-line. Being able to see them first would most likely impact your final decision.


I dont buy my fish locally. There are no stores locally who can get me wild fish and wild fish are my preference.Appearance is important, but, it is only one aspect that I will use to make my final decision.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I have not kept any of these species specifically and I feel like it is mostly personal choice as to what you like best so I wont' vote. But I can give you some feedback on similar fish.

First of all your number one choice Alestopetersius cf. nigropterus I think is an awesome fish. I love all the African tetras and am rather obsessed with them so normally it would be easy for me to say this is the fish you should go with. But sadly not for a 30 gallon tank. IMO all the various medium to large African tetras really need at least a 4' tank (55-75) if not larger. Short term fine but not long term. I myself currently have a group of African tetras in a 3' long 46 gallon and I feel kind of awful over it. I bought them because I was afraid they wouldn't be available again and I am planning on moving and was going to get a 5' long 100 gallon tank for them. But moving turned out to not go as fast as I had thought. It took me over a year to sell my condo I thought would sell in a few months at most and now that it has finally sold I have not been able to find a house I want. So in the meantime these poor fish have been in a smaller tank way longer than I thought with no end in the immediate future.

Second your selection of various Hyphessobrycon I have not kept. I have however kept Hyphessobrycon amapaensis for about 3 and a half years and they are very similar to the H. montagi on your list. Since all 3 Hyphessobrycon species share body shape I would guess that they are probably pretty similar in behavior and temperament. My opinion on them is that while they are pretty they are not the most exciting fish to watch. They pretty much are just chill. They hang out in a fairly loose shoal in the back of the tank and just sort of hover most of the time mid tank. Not the most exciting thing to watch if you want fish that are active and exploring their environment and interacting with each other. I'm not saying don't get them. But I would probably just pick one Hyphessobrycon species and then pair it with something maybe smaller or more active. Maybe something with a marked sexual dimorphism since these fish tend to me more active in courting and territorial disputes (diamond tetras, black phanton, candy cane tetras for example). Maybe the Moenkhausia sp. will fit the bill. They seem sort of active in videos I watched of them but also a bit similar in body shape to the various Hyphessobrycon. 

Here is a pic of my H. amapaensis for comparison to the ones you listed. One good thing to note about them is they are definitely really hardy. I bought a dozen of them three and a half years ago and they are all still alive. Definitely showing their age and for the past year or so they have had a milky covering to some of their scales that I think is just from old age but still healthy (you can see in the photo some of his scales have a cloudy look to them).

white film on Hyphessobrycon amapaensis by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> I dont buy my fish locally. There are no stores locally who can get me wild fish and wild fish are my preference.Appearance is important, but, it is only one aspect that I will use to make my final decision.


Hi @Discusluv,

If you will be getting wild fish, as I did with the Dicrossus in the post above. It is very, very important to treat them for diseases and parasites. There are some really, really nasty diseases in wild caught species that can wipe out fish in several tanks through cross-contamination. I strongly recommend following the procedure of Aquarium Co-op's Cory (a GSAS member) for treating new fish using Erythromycin, General Cure, and Ick-X. You will find several videos online about how to go about it. I was fortunate, I asked Cory to order the fish in for me and treat them (took about a week) before I picked them up.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Triport said:


> I have not kept any of these species specifically and I feel like it is mostly personal choice as to what you like best so I wont' vote. But I can give you some feedback on similar fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the insight @ Triport. You are right... and I see now I wasn’t thinking of tank size very clearly when I added the African Tetra to the list. And I have 2 other African species in my 180 Gallon so I should of known. I really want to get the nigropterus and Wetspot only has 3 of them so I’m thinking I will get those 3 and put in the 180 Gallon and add more later. African tetras are my obsession as well. 

I found a video on line of the H. montage and it gives a clearer idea of coloring etc...

https://www.facebook.com/yoyofishroom/videos/1861447083917999/

I think with them a group of wild paracheirodon simulans would add to the tank movement . Maybe a group of 18-24 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @*Discusluv*,
> 
> If you will be getting wild fish, as I did with the Dicrossus in the post above. It is very, very important to treat them for diseases and parasites. There are some really, really nasty diseases in wild caught species that can wipe out fish in several tanks through cross-contamination. I strongly recommend following the procedure of Aquarium Co-op's Cory (a GSAS member) for treating new fish using Erythromycin, General Cure, and Ick-X. You will find several videos online about how to go about it. I was fortunate, I asked Cory to order the fish in for me and treat them (took about a week) before I picked them up.


 Thank you @Seattle_Aquarist,


A majority of my fish are wild and I do deworm with praziquantel/flubendazole prior to putting in display tank. They also are proactively given a round of Paraguard in case of external parasites. No antiobiotics, however, unless I see a need for them. Yes, you are absolutely correct, wilds need some proactive treatment before placing in their permanent home.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Good idea on the African tetras for your big tank. The Wet Spot caries that species quite often so I am sure they will get them again to bolster your numbers. And yeah I love P. simulans so I think a group of those plus whichever of the Hyphessobrycon species you like best would work really well together.

Bump: And yes with wild caught fish I always treat with Prazipro for parasites. Quite a few of the wild caught fish I have bought have been afflicted but a single dose of Prazipro clears it up. I don't add any other medicines unless there are fish that look like they need it which is sometimes the case just from general shipping damage.


----------



## Tsin21 (Sep 24, 2017)

I voted for no. 5. I think their golden shimmer will really stand out in your tank.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow.... ok I'm going to enumerate my comments
1. Tank... wow... you've got it... stunning hardscape and plant selections to start. I'm not fond of "stems" but I think everyone should come to their own conclusions.

2. I absolutely LOVE the idea of this tank. I hope too someday have something exactly like this once I have enough space/tanks to expand my collection. I've already been working with the builder on plumbing for my man cave/ fishroom/ workshop. 12 -18 20 gallon longs on a 2 tier rack all running on a centralized sump with constant drip changes and a massive UV sterilizer. I'll have maybe 4 more 20 longs running independent for QT and hospital. You wouldn't believe what these builders say and recommend to me... but that's another tale. I LOVE THIS TANK. 

3. My personal favorite would be wadai for numerous reasons.
A. Colors are amazing.
B. Given their species they would likely breed in 
the tank for you.
C. you could pack ay least 20 in there.. what a 
display.
D. I will buy every fry you rear.
E. I think green neons are gorgeous. Definitely 
one of my favorites. The problem is it might 
break up the uniformity which is so amazing. 
The biggest drawback... you would never 
ever see a single fry.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The Dude1 said:


> Wow.... ok I'm going to enumerate my comments
> 1. Tank... wow... you've got it... stunning hardscape and plant selections to start. I'm not fond of "stems" but I think everyone should come to their own conclusions.
> 
> 2. I absolutely LOVE the idea of this tank. I hope too someday have something exactly like this once I have enough space/tanks to expand my collection. I've already been working with the builder on plumbing for my man cave/ fishroom/ workshop. 12 -18 20 gallon longs on a 2 tier rack all running on a centralized sump with constant drip changes and a massive UV sterilizer. I'll have maybe 4 more 20 longs running independent for QT and hospital. You wouldn't believe what these builders say and recommend to me... but that's another tale. I LOVE THIS TANK.
> ...


Thanks @The Dude1 !

The stems on the right side are temporary. Eventually, as I get a hand of learning how to grow stem plants these will be moved to my 180 or 60 gallon tank ( both now have high light as well) and replaced with a carpeting plant or, possibly, I will add more of the hydrocytle tripartia "japan". I will also keep the Blyxia in this tank ( both plants are my favorite of group).
As you know, both stem plants and high light are new to me. Because this is a recently started tank with Amazonia Light soil and high light, I am stocking it densely with plants to minimize algae issues and have the opportunity to learn. The plants have taken off in the last few days: the Byxia has stopped melting, the plants (some) are showing red-pinkish tips and growing in height. The only issue am having is algae growing on fiddens moss- hopefully that will stop eventually.

As far as fish:

I haven't decided on the hyphessobrycon sp. yet. Will continue poll and think on it.

I did decide against the Green neons for this tank and ordered a dozen of the Tucano tetras. I think these will be perfect for this tank as the right hand side will provide shaded spaces for them. I will just need to add some Catulpa leaves for them to get a bit of a tint in water/ tannins. I also ordered 3 of the nigropterus to go in with the other African tetras I have in the 180, and will add more when they get more in. As @Triport stated, they seem to get them in often.

Here is a video of the Tucano tetra- an amazing little fish and one of my favorites:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh no! Aquatic Clarity just got in another African tetra that Ive been searching high and low for. -Alestopetersius Brichardi "Cherry Red Congo Tetra". @Triport- have you seen this variety before? 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ale...iw=1365&bih=632&dpr=1.5#imgrc=0wBq5FQdM9jfIM:


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I know them but haven't seen them for sale. I actually don't want to see any cool Congo tetras for sale until I move and have a large enough tank for them! There is a species that is just going by the name Phenacogrammus 'Orange Makoua' and other with the name 'Fantastique' that I would literally kill to have. There is also a South American giant hatchetfish called Trioportheus angulatus that I have kept before but are rarely available in the trade that I want again some day. You should buy them for your big tank!

Bump: These are the ones I have. Lamp-eye Congos. So cool.

Phenacogrammus aurantiacus by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Triport said:


> I know them but haven't seen them for sale. I actually don't want to see any cool Congo tetras for sale until I move and have a large enough tank for them! There is a species that is just going by the name Phenacogrammus 'Orange Makoua' and other with the name 'Fantastique' that I would literally kill to have. There is also a South American giant hatchetfish called Trioportheus angulatus that I have kept before but are rarely available in the trade that I want again some day. You should buy them for your big tank!
> 
> Bump: These are the ones I have. Lamp-eye Congos. So cool.
> 
> ...




I have a group of the Lamp eyes in the 180 as well- but your picture is 10x better than all the pictures combined I have taken of mine! Wow- extraordinary! 
I’ll look those varieties that you list. I haven’t heard of them.

That’s right- you need to focus on moving and I’m showing you African tetras you need to buy, lol! It’s just great meeting some one who is obsessed with them like I am .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I really like Alestes tetras too (Brycinus longipinnis). Lost all but one of mine to gas bubble disease during a water change but I will definitely be getting more some day. And yeah the lamp-eyes were tricky to photograph. Had to take a photo from the side of the tank because it is a bow front and they hang out at the very top. Strangely out of 11 fish only one is a male. Possibly because the tank is too small only the dominant fish is showing his adult fins. I have loved African tetras since the late 80s when they were super rare. It is awesome that these days there are so many more available and more being discovered and hopefully described.


----------



## fiji (Jul 12, 2018)

numer 2 does look pretty cool.. 

Nice set up man!


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Great looking tank! I voted for the montagi’s. If you’re really looking for something rare, I think they’re the way to go. Because of the bright coloration of wadai and cyanotenia, they’re showing up in more and more tanks- they’re both gorgeous, but the montagi’s are next level IMO. They don’t come around often and I’ve only ever seen them in Tanks from Asia- and only in baller tanks with great scapes- I think they would look amazing in your 30 gal as the main school of fish- I like the idea of tucano’s in that tank too- and they would look really cool with the montagi’s. If you didn’t want to go with a smaller group of tucanos with the montagi’s, you could always add 8-10 wadai or cyanotenia for a little color.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

AdamRT said:


> Great looking tank! I voted for the montagi’s. If you’re really looking for something rare, I think they’re the way to go. Because of the bright coloration of wadai and cyanotenia, they’re showing up in more and more tanks- they’re both gorgeous, but the montagi’s are next level IMO. They don’t come around often and I’ve only ever seen them in Tanks from Asia- and only in baller tanks with great scapes- I think they would look amazing in your 30 gal as the main school of fish- I like the idea of tucano’s in that tank too- and they would look really cool with the montagi’s. If you didn’t want to go with a smaller group of tucanos with the montagi’s, you could always add 8-10 wadai or cyanotenia for a little color.


 Thank you @AdamRT -- The Montagi are not the most attractive of the group ( although I would say their markings are pretty amazing), but-- you are correct-- they are the rarest of the South American selection. 

I think what I am going to do at this point is look at distribution as well. To see if there is any cross-over between the Tucano's and the South American tetras in poll. The Tucanos prefer temperatures 78-79 degrees ( although they are fine a few degrees either way --up or down.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Took a quick video of the Tucano Tetras last night. They are settling in well and coloring up quick. 

https://vimeo.com/282964113


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

That is cool. They are so expensive relative to their size that they intimidate me. My H. amapaensis were really expensive but at least they were on the large size.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

They are expensive. 
Did you notice how they bite at the bubbles ( or go for them —not sure if they actually bite them) coming from HOB? Funny little guys.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

A. smykalai -- $12
A. brichardi -- $40
Bryconaethiops boulengeri -- $14
Distichodus sexfasciatus -- $30
D. decemaculatus -- $25
D. Red And Black -- $40
Brachypetersius altus Nioki BLack -- $14
B. bresheghemi -- $12
Phenocoggrammus auranticus Blue Eye -- $30
Brycinus longipinnis -- $8
B. macrolepidotus -- $12
Neolebias trewavasa -- $10
Lepidarchus adonis -- $2 (12 min)
Nannocharax fasciatus -- $10

Black Banded Copella -- $8
Black Neon -- $2
Black Phnatom -- $2
Black Skirt -- $2
Bleeding Heart -- $5
Blue -- $3
Congo -- $6
Diamond -- $4
Ember -- $3
Glass Bloodfin -- $3
Glolite -- $3
Lemon -- $4
Serpae -- $3
Von Rio -- $3

;o but I sadly got a semi for something else available and ordered those instead, next order maybe I'll get some tetras


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> A. smykalai -- $12
> 
> A. brichardi -- $40
> 
> ...




What’s this- I don’t get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

nothing just stuff that was available to order recently from a local guy, and I was thinking next time I should research some of these better and maybe get some, 
but I got some uhhh crazy other stuff instead this time.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> nothing just stuff that was available to order recently from a local guy, and I was thinking next time I should research some of these better and maybe get some,
> 
> but I got some uhhh crazy other stuff instead this time.




Oh, okay- there are some great Tetras on that list 

Is this local guy Ned’s Fish Factory or Aquatic Clarity? 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I may ask you for suggestions at some point in the future... no he isn't  though it's possible they may have similar or the same suppliers.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> I may ask you for suggestions at some point in the future... no he isn't  though it's possible they may have similar or the same suppliers.




Absolutely, please do ask when ready . 
Sounds like a good supplier if they carry the African tetras , which are very hard to find. South American are much easier to locate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Since it appears that you’re considering African tetras (which are awesome and totally underrated), I wanted to throw out the idea of some jelly bean tetras and lamp eye Congo’s. They would look awesome together and the jelly beans are small and fairly inexpensive so you could get a decent number. 

I don’t know how rare they are, but you definitely don’t see them in peoples planted tanks very often...


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't have particularly good luck with Jellybean tetras. They were cute fish they just didn't live very long for some reason.


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah I think they need really soft water and can be a little temperamental when it comes to tank conditions. It makes sense that they don’t show up often in planted tanks if they can’t deal with the fertilizers and normal tds/ec in those kinds of systems. 

It’s too bad cus they’re a pretty fish and they’re aren’t a lot of options for small African tetras...


----------

